# Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen



## Der Goldfisch (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Seit etwa 4 Wochen bekommt unser Miniteich mächtig viele grüne Fadenalgen. Letztes Jahr habe ich überhaubt keine Porbleme gehabt. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären. Wasserwerte sind Top. Das einzige was sein könnte ist das der PO 4 Wert nicht gut ist, den müßte ich noch messen. Ansonsten aber sind alle  anderen Werte OK. 
Aber zur Haubtfrage, womit kann man efektiv die Fadenalgen abfischen? Ich habe zwar ein Nezt aber die gehen dadurch.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## waterman (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hallo Stefan,

ich nehme eine neue Klobürste für den großen Teich. Im Miniteich genügz dann wahrscheinlich eine Flaschenbürste. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Der Goldfisch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Ui
Dann muß ich aber 5 Stück besorgen, denn die würden sicher bei mehrmaligem abfischen wieder ins Wasser gelangen, oder?


----------



## Eugen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*



die abgefischten Algen sollte man von der Bürste entfernen
und mit der gesäuberten Bürste erneut in die Tiefen des Teiches eintauchen.

Wenn es wirklich Fadenalgen sind, kann man die auch händisch aus einem Miniteich rausholen.


----------



## Der Goldfisch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*



Eugen schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich Fadenalgen sind, kann man die auch händisch aus einem Miniteich rausholen.


Das habe ich ja auch versucht aber die flutschen ja durch die Hand wieder rein und bei der Menge bin ja Stunden dran.

Fadenalgen mögen doch wenn der PO 4 Wert hoch ist oder?


----------



## Eugen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*



Der Goldfisch schrieb:


> aber die flutschen ja durch die Hand wieder rein ..



Dann sind es keine Fadenalgen.
Nicht alles was grün und keine "Pflanze" ist, ist eine Fadenalge. 
Es gibt sicher 200 Algenarten

btw : Algen wachsen auch bei niedrigem Phosphatwert.

Die Edith sagte mir noch :
Algen mögen alles, was nach Nährstoff aussieht.
Die sind da sehr anspruchslos und flexibel.


----------



## Der Goldfisch (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hallo
Ich habe ein Bild von den Algen gemacht, leider kann ich hier keine Bilder hochladen, weiß nicht wie es geht, aber man kann unter SGAF .de ein Autoforum in der Suche den Namen Stefan eingeben und in mein Album schauen da ist das Bild. Wer sich die Mühe machen will vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Der Goldfisch (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hm, nun doch hier im öffentlichem Profil das Bild zu sehen, sorry


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hallo Stefan,

schau mal hier wie man Bilder einstellt.

Axel


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hallo Stefan,

also Fadenalgen in so einem Miniteichlein - da nehm ich einen dünnen Bambusstab und wickel sie auf - so ähnlich wie Zuckerwatte auf der Kirmes - nur ein bisschen schneller. 

Dann raus und am Teichrand abstreifen, aber noch ein bisschen liegen lassen. Diese Algen sind nämlich häufig Aufenthaltsort von Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen etc. und die haben dann noch die Chance, ins Wasser zurückzukrabbeln.

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, sind es keine Fadenalgen. Dann ist ein kleiner Kescher aus dem Aquarienbereich hilfreich.


----------



## Kerspin (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hi,

wir haben im Moment auch die Fadenalgen im Teich.
Wir, mein Sohn und ich nehmen einen glatten Stock,
und drehen die Algen auf wie Spaghetti.

Die Glätte des Werkzeuges ist meines Erachtens wichtig,
um zu gewährleisten so wenig "fadenalgiges" Pflanzenmaterial wie möglich
wieder in den Teich zurück zu transportieren.

Bambus oder eine Kunststoff Zeltstange leisten eine große Hilfe.

Gruß
Kerspin


----------



## akitadaikota (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fischen unsere im Moment reichlich vorhandenen Fadenalgen "maschinell", mit einem Edelstahlrohr und einem Akkuschrauber.
Die Algen von Hand aufzuwickeln war uns zu mühsam


----------



## Der Goldfisch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hallo
Dann sind es definitiv keine Fadenalgen. Ich kann Sie nicht aufwickeln sondern wenn ich die Hand ins Wasser nehme und ein bündel fischen will zerfließen sie wenn ich die Hand wieder aus dem Wasser nehme, übrig bleibt dann ein grüner schmieriger ja wie soll ich es nennen, Schleim? Aussehen tut es im Wasser so als wenn ich Autopolierwatte aus einen Beutel ziehen würde. Leider ist der Teich auf unserem Campingplatz in Königswinter und wohnen tun wir in Leverkusen, von daher zieht sich das Thema leider. Am Samstag fahren wir wieder hin, da werde ich dann mal ein Glas mit Deckel voll machen und fotografieren und hier einstellen. Was am Donnerstag auffiel war, wenn ich mit der Hand ins Wasser gehe und alles ein wenig durchwühle, war innerhalb von 4 Std. der schwarze Plastikvorsatz an der Pumpe völlig dicht sodas die Pumpleistung erheblich nachlies. Als ich iei Pumpe gesäubert habe im Eimer, war dieser tief grün. 

Aber denoch an alle die helfen, viele Dank an euch.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Womit Grüne Fadenalgen abfischen*

Hi,

ich find bei kleinen teichen die 1,80cm algenhexe toll, damit kann man aufwickel und ruck zuck abstreifen - kannst ja mal googln


----------

